# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  پاک کردن کوکی ها و تاریخچه تمام مرورگرهای ایترنت

## shahabbasic

یک سئوال داشتم لطف کنید و راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم
من میخوام تاریخچه و کوکی مرورگرهای اکسپلورر و اپرا و فایرفاکس و کروم رو پاک کنم با vb6.. اگر برای هر کدوم از مرورگرها کدش رو جداگونه بذارید لطف کردید چون من هرچقدر گشتم فقط تونستم برای اکسپلورر پیدا کنم بقیه مرورگرهارو پیدا نکردم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## setroyd

ببین هر چیزی که در کامپیوتر میبینی ذخیره میشه در یک جایی از هارد هست یا رجیستری پس با یه سرچ کوچیک میتونی جاشو پیدا کنیو پاکش کنی

----------


## shahabbasic

خب من مسیرش رو میدونم که کجا ذخیره شده ولی نمیدونم اگر بخوام واسش دستوری بنویسم که بره توی اون مسیر و تمام فایلهای txt رو پاک کنه چی بنویسم؟

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

آدرس محل ذخیره ها را بگو .

----------


## setroyd

بنویس (kill("c:\aa.txt جای AA.TXT مسیرتو بنویس

----------


## shahabbasic

بابا من بلدم دستور حذف چیه دیگه برنامه نویس مبتدی که نیستم ولی ببین کوکی توی هر کامپیوتری مسیرش فرق داره با توجه به ویندوزش و نام کاربری جاری چون نام کاربری جاری توی اون مسیر هست حالا من اگه مسیر بنویسم فقط روی سیستم خودم جواب میده روی بقیه که جواب نمیده !!!!! یک راهی به ذهنم رسید اونم این بود که اول با دستور api فایلهای کوکی رو در تمام پارتیشن سیستم عامل جستجو کنه ولی با این کار برنامه تا پایان جستجو هنگ میکنه لطفا یکی کمک کنه

----------


## butterfly8528

سلام .

برای بدست آوردن نام و نوع و نسخه ویندوز کد زیاده،جستجو کنی هست .

برای بدست آوردن نام کاربری و ... می تونی از تابع Environ استفاده کنی .

'www.arshamsoft.com

Private Sub Form_Load()

MsgBox Environ("username")


'Other Environ Parametrs

'ALLUSERSPROFILE
'APPDATA
'CommonProgramFiles
'COMPUTERNAME
'ComSpec
'HOMEDRIVE
'HOMEPATH
'LOGONSERVER
'NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS
'OS
'Os2LibPath
'Path
'PATHEXT
'PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE
'PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER
'PROCESSOR_LEVEL
'PROCESSOR_REVISION
'ProgramFiles
'SystemDrive
'SystemRoot
'TEMP
'TMP
'USERDNSDOMAIN
'USERDOMAIN
'USERNAME
'USERPROFILE
'windir


End Sub

----------


## shahabbasic

حالا این یه چیزی یک راهنمایی هم بکنید برای بدست آوردن پارتیشنی که سیستم عامل توش نصب شده... مسیر این فایلهای کوکی منکه نگاه کردم در اکس پی یه جور بود در 7 یه جور اینجا هم مشکل دارم

----------


## butterfly8528

دوست عزیز اگه کمی دقت می کردید کد رو داده بودم !
MsgBox Environ("SystemDrive")
موفق باشید .

----------


## shahabbasic

نه مشکل من حل نشد ببین  وقتی برای دستور kill آدرس مینویسی آدرس رو داخل "" میذاری دیگه پس به عنوان رشته هست حالا من چطور بیام توی این رشته متغیر نام کاربر رو بذارم؟ خطا میده رشته که متغیر قبول نمیکنه

----------


## butterfly8528

سلام .
برای مثال با کد زیر فایل a.txt موجود در ریشه درایوی که ویندوز در آن نصب شده،حذف می شود :
Kill Environ("SystemDrive") & "\a.txt"
موفق باشید .

----------


## setroyd

Private Sub Command1_Click()
a = Environ("SystemDrive")
a = a & "\" & "masire morede nazaro benevis"
Me.Caption = a
End Sub
دوست عزیز اینم کد به جای masire moredenazar ادرسی که میخوای پاک بشه بنویس

----------

